# Lilly humatrope authenticity question.



## AlexC91 (Dec 2, 2016)

Hi

Am new to the forum am just wondering if you guys can advise me if these look legit.

View attachment IMG_0660.PNG


View attachment IMG_0661.PNG


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

what do the vials inside look like?


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

I get the Lilly 75iu pens and they don't look like that.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sitries said:


> I get the Lilly 75iu pens and they don't look like that.


 Lilly dont make 75iu pens, they make 72iu pens but not 75iu


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> Lilly dont make 75iu pens, they make 72iu pens but not 75iu


 Yeah, sorry - 72iu - Come in a sealant white and yellow box


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

these look like Vials not the pens but I think still fake as Lilly only make the 5mg vials now


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

I don't like the look of them to be fair.


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

I've used Lilly for most of this year and they don't look like that at all.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

guys there is a difference in what Lilly produce, they do Pens which is what most will have used but they also do vials BUT I am pretty sure they only do 5mg vials now not 12mg


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

The LOT / EXP is not in line with FDA or MHRA requirements for labelling standards, so regardless of whether they do / don't produce 12mg vials the outer packaging is not authentic.


----------



## phil111188 (Mar 19, 2010)

Are these definitely fake then ? I know this is 2 years old but I've just got the exact same box with the same codes and everything I think I know the answer just want to know for sure before I take them back to my source and kick off haha


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

So almost every post above points to the fact the stuff is fake and you have the exact same gear.

Do you really need to ask?


----------

